# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  تنظیمات لازم برای برنامه نویسی موبال با دلفی XE7

## RahmanAmiriSh

باسلام دوستان عزیز ، 
من مدت های زیادی از دنیای برنامه نویسی فاصله داشتم ، قبلا هم با دلفی 7 برنامه نویسی می کردم ، 
به تازگی دلفی Xe7 رو خریدم و نصب کردم و می خوام برنامه نویسی موبایل رو باهاش شروع کنم ، 
سوال من اینه که دوستان تنظیمات لازم برای اینکار (شامل SDK و...) رو توضیح بدن و همچنین نحوه ی ایجاد یک پروژه موبایل (از طریق فایر مانکی انجام دادم ولی ) بهمراه نحوه خروجی گرفتن نهایی برنامه با پسوند APK رو توضیح بدن .
ممنونم از همه تون.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز در همین بخش آموزش کامل راه اندازی دلفی برای کامپایل اندروید گفته شده است

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

ولی من دوباره توضیحات لازم رو میگم
*به نام خدا
**
**قبل از هرچیز java را نصب کنید مثلا ورژن jdk7** 
*1- دلفی xe7 (یا هر ورژن دیگری تنظیمات همه ی ورژن های دلفی یکی هست) رو بازکنید.
2-از منو های بالا به این قسمت بروید  Tools->option->sdk manager 
3- روی new کلیک کنید
4- از قسمت اول پلتفرم android رو انتخاب کنید و در اخرین قسمت کلیک کنید و روی add new بزنید.
5- در پنجره باز شده،درقسمت اول مسیر فولدر sdk اندروید (خود دلفی موقع نصب اگر تیک آن را زده باشید نصب میکند و معمولا در این مسیر است C:\Users\Public\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\16.0\  platforms) رو بهش میدهید.
6- درقسمت دوم مسیر ndk اندروید (خود دلفی موقع نصب اگر تیک آن را زده باشید نصب میکند و معمولا در این مسیر است C:\Users\Public\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\16.0\  platforms) رو بهش میدهید
7- روی next کلیک کنید.
8- چند لحظه منتظر بمانید اگر فایل های sdk و ndk مشکلی نداشته باشد دکمه finish روشن میشود و روی آن کلیک میکنید اگر نشد روی قسمت هایی که مشکل دارد علامت تعجب ظاهر میشود
9-معمولا علامت تعجب برای sdk , ndk های دلفی رخ میدهد چون این دو فایل دلفی بصورت ناقص گذاشته است. پس بهتر است خودتان از اینترنت بگیرید.
10-وقتی که مراحل را درست انجام داده باشید نباید هیچ علامتی ظاهر شود.تمامی پنجره هارا ok بزنید و ببندید.
11-حال از منو file->new->multi-device application بعد در پنجره ظاهر شده blank application را انتخاب کنید.
12-حال شروع به ساخت برنامه موردنظر کنید و برنامه خود را در جایی ذخیره کنید.
13-در ورژن های بالای xe6 از قسمت بالا روی android کلیک کنید(پیش فرض windows میباشد)بعد در زیر منو ها روی مثلث سبز یا F9 بزنید.
14-برنامه شروع به کامپایل میکند.(کمی طول میکشد)در مسیر ذخیره شده برنامه فایلی به نام android وجود دارد.داخل بروید و پوشه هارا ادامه بدهید تا جایی که فایلی به نام bin پیدا کنید.وارد آن شوید.
15-فایل apk همیشه در اینجا ساخته میشود.و میتوانید این فایل را روی گوشی خود بریزید و اجرا کنید.
16-برای تغییر ایکون موجود در گوشی خود، در دلفی به project->option->application  بروید و ایکون های خود با توجه به اندازه های داده شده با فرمت png بسازید.

17-حال اگر میخواهید ببینید که برنامه مشکلی ندارد انجایی که android رو انتخاب کردید روی windows بگذارید بعد کامپایل بگیرید ببینید مشکلی ندارد و بعد روی android بگذارید و کامپایل بگیرید.اینگونه در زمان صرفه جویی میکنید.
18-معمولا حجم فایل apk تقریبا زیاد است.بعد ممکن است فایل پروژه شما سنگین باشد برای بکاپ گیری پوشه android موجود در پوشه پروژه را پاک کنید و بکاپ بگیرید.این فایل را خود دلفی دوباره میسازد.

پایان 
این آموزش جامع ساخت تنظیمات اندروید و کامپایل گرفتن بود.اگر سوال داشتید حتما مطرح کنید،بنده و دیگر دوستان کمکتان میکنیم :لبخند:

----------


## RahmanAmiriSh

دوست عزیزم جناب عباسی واقعا ممنونتم 
خیلی لطف کردی راهنمایی جامع و کاملی بود اما من تمام تنظیمات رو درست انجام دادم ، SDK و NDK رو هم خود دلفی نصب کرده ، برنامه رو که می نویسم موقع تست بعد از اینکه پلتفرم باز میشه و روی فایلم کلیک می کنم تا ببینم کار می کنه یا نه ، پیغام Unfortunately ,Project1 has Stopped رو میاره و برنامه اجرا نمیشه ، گفتم شاید پلتفرم خرابه ، فایل APK روروی گوشی نصب کردم اما رو گوشی هم همینطور میشه Android.jpg....
لطفا کمک کنید به شدت نیاز دارم به این موضوع ....
اگه فکر می کنید SDK یا NDK مشکل دارن لطفا لینک دانلود روبزارید تا من بتونم مشکلم رو برطرف کنم ، 

نسخه دلفی من XE7 هستش Problem.jpg
توتصویر  اون قسمتی که دورش خط کشیدم رو ببینید ...
ی علامت قرمز کنار پلتفرم گزاشته ، مشکل از این علامت نیست ...

----------


## gbg

بعضی وقت ها اگه رزولیشن  برنامه و ماشین مجازی یکی نبود من مشکل داشتم (البته با برنامه های نوشته شده دلفی فقط)
البته خیلی وقته که کار نکردم
این رو هم تست کن

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز سلام
گفتم sdk خود دلفی مشکل داره در اینترنت پیدا کنید در سایت p30download وجود داره ولی realese رو دانلود نکن چون نافصه ولی یه کامل داره حجمش 11 GB هست اون رو نگیر باید یه sdk با ورژن 23.0.1 یا کمی بالاتر (ورژن 24 نه چون سنگینه)بگیر حجمش حدود 800 تا 1.2GB هست و بعد جایگزین کن.
برای تست برنامه هم روی امولاتورش حساب نکن باید روی گوشی تست کنی.
اما اگر امولاتور برات مهمه باید ورژنی رو بگیری که حجمش بین 5 تا 11GB هست رو بگیری.(با این اوضاع اینترنت نمیشه اگر میتونی در بستر اینترانت باید بگیری).
توی اینترنت ورژن های مختلفی هست ورژنی رو انتخاب کن که بین 22 تا 24 هستش

موفق باشید

----------


## RahmanAmiriSh

درود و تشکر از همه عزیزان ، تمام مشکلاتم با تغییر سیستم عامل از 10 به 7 حل شد ولی مشکل فارسی نویسی کماکان به قوت خودش پایبنده  . . .

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خوشحالم که مشکلت حل شد. :لبخند: 
دوست عزیز وقتی سوالی میپرسی لطفا اطلاعات رو کامل بگید. اگر میگفتید ویندوزتون 10 مشکلتون زودتر حل میشد.
من به این مشکل برخوردم به خاطر همینه دلفی 10 seattle فقط برای مشکلاتی که ویندوز 10 داره اومده.
به جز دلفی xe8 up1 , 10 seattle بقیه نسخه های دلفی در ویندوز 10 مشکل دارن.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

> با تغییر سیستم عامل از 10 به 7 حل شد


در ضمن توی عکس که نسخه ویندوزتون 7 هست؟ :متفکر:

----------


## hrkhrkhrk

> _با تغییر سیستم عامل از 10 به 7 حل شد
> 
> _
> 
> در ضمن توی عکس که نسخه ویندوزتون 7 هست؟


شاید منظورشون از 7 به 10 بوده :متفکر:

----------


## ali gh

با عرض سلام خدمت آقای عباسی عزیز:
من دلفی XE8 رو ویندوز 7 نصب کردم و به دلیل ناقص بودن SDK پیش فرض نصب شده SDK android 25  درست رو از سایت خوب آقای باقری (basicApp.ir(  دانلود کردم و حالا تو کامپایل ساده ترین پروژه اندروید خطای :

[Exec Error] The command "PATH C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.7.0_80\bin;C:\Users\Public\Documen  ts\Embarcadero\InterBase\redist\InterBaseXE7\IDE_s  poof;C:\Program Files (x86)\Embarcadero\Studio\19.0\bin;C:\Users\Public\  Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\19.0\Bpl;C:\Program Files (x86)\Embarcadero\Studio\19.0\bin64;C:\Users\Publi  c\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\19.0\Bpl\Win64;C:\P  rogram Files (x86)\Embarcadero\Studio\16.0\bin;C:\Users\Public\  Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\16.0\Bpl;C:\Program Files (x86)\Embarcadero\Studio\16.0\bin64;C:\Users\Publi  c\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\16.0\Bpl\Win64;C:\W  indows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbe  m;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\; & "C:\Users\Public\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\19.0  \PlatformSDKs\android-sdk-windows\build-tools\26 rc1\dx.bat" --dex --output="C:\Users\My\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\P  rojects\New\Android\Debug\classes.dex" "c:\program files (x86)\embarcadero\studio\19.0\lib\Android\Debug\an  droid-support-v4.dex.jar" "c:\program files (x86)\embarcadero\studio\19.0\lib\Android\Debug\cl  oud-messaging.dex.jar" "c:\program files (x86)\embarcadero\studio\19.0\lib\Android\Debug\fm  x.dex.jar" "c:\program files (x86)\embarcadero\studio\19.0\lib\Android\Debug\go  ogle-analytics-v2.dex.jar" "c:\program files (x86)\embarcadero\studio\19.0\lib\Android\Debug\go  ogle-play-billing.dex.jar" "c:\program files (x86)\embarcadero\studio\19.0\lib\Android\Debug\go  ogle-play-licensing.dex.jar" "c:\program files (x86)\embarcadero\studio\19.0\lib\Android\Debug\go  ogle-play-services.dex.jar" " exited with code 1.[Exec Error] The command "PATH C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.7.0_80\bin;C:\Users\Public\Documen  ts\Embarcadero\InterBase\redist\InterBaseXE7\IDE_s  poof;C:\Program Files (x86)\Embarcadero\Studio\19.0\bin;C:\Users\Public\  Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\19.0\Bpl;C:\Program Files (x86)\Embarcadero\Studio\19.0\bin64;C:\Users\Publi  c\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\19.0\Bpl\Win64;C:\P  rogram Files (x86)\Embarcadero\Studio\16.0\bin;C:\Users\Public\  Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\16.0\Bpl;C:\Program Files (x86)\Embarcadero\Studio\16.0\bin64;C:\Users\Publi  c\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\16.0\Bpl\Win64;C:\W  indows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbe  m;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\; & "C:\Users\Public\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\19.0  \PlatformSDKs\android-sdk-windows\build-tools\26 rc1\dx.bat" --dex --output="C:\Users\My\Documents\Embarcadero\Studio\P  rojects\New\Android\Debug\classes.dex" "c:\program files (x86)\embarcadero\studio\19.0\lib\Android\Debug\an  droid-support-v4.dex.jar" "c:\program files (x86)\embarcadero\studio\19.0\lib\Android\Debug\cl  oud-messaging.dex.jar" "c:\program files (x86)\embarcadero\studio\19.0\lib\Android\Debug\fm  x.dex.jar" "c:\program files (x86)\embarcadero\studio\19.0\lib\Android\Debug\go  ogle-analytics-v2.dex.jar" "c:\program files (x86)\embarcadero\studio\19.0\lib\Android\Debug\go  ogle-play-billing.dex.jar" "c:\program files (x86)\embarcadero\studio\19.0\lib\Android\Debug\go  ogle-play-licensing.dex.jar" "c:\program files (x86)\embarcadero\studio\19.0\lib\Android\Debug\go  ogle-play-services.dex.jar" " exited with code 1.

میده که هنوز نتونستم رفعش کنم. ممکنه راهنمایی بفرمائید.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

موقعی که توی sdk manager میروید(توی دلفی منوی tools بخش option) همه مسیر ها درست هستند و مثلث خطر روی مسیر ها نیست؟

----------


## mehrdadnosrati2

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید 
لطفا این مطالب را برای تنضیمات ورژن 10 بفرمایید علیرغم اینکه خود بیلدر و دلفی مسیر را پیدا کرده و نصب کرده اند
و ویندوز بنده 7 میباشد

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

از ورژن xe7 به بعد تمامی تنظیمات یکسان هستن.
فقط چک کنید:
*1-java jdk رو نصب کرده باشید.
2-sdk ناقص نداشته باشید.
3- پوشه ndk هم ناقص نباشد.*

حتما از سایت های معتبر دانلود کنید حجم تقریبی بالای 5 گیگ دارند.البته این جدیدی ها تا 30 گیگ هم هستن.
در غیر این صورت از تمامی قستم های sdk تنظیمات دلفی عکس بفرستید تا بررسی کنیم.
همه دوستان با این تاپیک مشکلشون حل شده.

----------

